# "The Bellaire Depot" Yogi's site up-dated.



## Lawrence Wallace (Jan 2, 2008)

*I finally added what I promised last spring. 
Added new subjects and reworked others.
* *Still re-working some pages.*

*http://users.stratuswave.net/~wd8jik*

*If you find any glitches please let me know.



Take care,
Yogi
*


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

As Chris is to figures, Yogi is to buildings!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

That is a very usefull website! I added it directly to my favourites. 
Nice techniques and ideas, many thanks for sharing!


----------

